# 1997 Sentra GXE (Leila)



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

i just got new rims so i thought i would share pics with ya'll. I upgraded from the stock 13in wheels to 15in MB Drifter wheels with 205/50/15 tires, i did this upgrade for saftey reasons only (im not big on huge flashy wheels). So over all, What do ya'll think of the car?

Here she is with 13's and hubbies 










And now with new Wheels


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

you are in serious need of lowering springs.


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

agree^ lower it and it'll look good


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

i dont think it got any higher than before, i tired to get the overall diameter of the wheel to stay the same... ehh maybe i cant see it or choose not to, but either way i dont think i'll lower it, it was hard enough to stray from o.e and get rims so i doubt ill modify any thing else, appreciate the honesty though and i'll look into it but its doubtful.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

wow that thing sits high as hell. Looks good though.


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

hahaha maybe the pics arnt doing it justice, look at the pic in the garage without the tilted ground...it doesnt look high there at all, it could be just the slope of the drive way. i really really cant see that its higher than normal stock i mean there just 15's. lol any way thanks for the replies and sorry for my repetitiveness.


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

It may not be sitting way high but it looks that way cuz there is such a big gap between the fenders and tire.


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

good, ok i was getting overly paraniod bout the ride hight.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah. Its just the wheel gap that kinda bad. But the car looks amazing. Nice wheels too.

Are you running stock exhaust or that the b14 SE-R exhaust?


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

its the stock exhaust, i just put on a $7 exhaust tip. I pray every day that it doesnt look ricey, i bought the smallest most stock looking tip i could find because i hated the way the little stock pipe looks. i know its a ricey move on my part but it had to be done. oh and the car gains bout 6whp every time i shine it lol


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

oh and thanks for the complements 2dr!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

chevy ridin' high boy, chevy ridin' high.

except in your case, it's a sentra.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Divo25 said:


> its the stock exhaust, i just put on a $7 exhaust tip. I pray every day that it doesnt look ricey, i bought the smallest most stock looking tip i could find because i hated the way the little stock pipe looks. i know its a ricey move on my part but it had to be done. oh and the car gains bout 6whp every time i shine it lol


naw, not ricey at all. it almost looks stock thats why i asked.


----------

